
How to drop 10M packets per second on a single CPU core - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-to-drop-10-million-packets/
======
justinsaccount
XDP is some neat stuff.. it's #1 on my list of things to play around with.

suricata has some features that use xdp but I want to see if I can rip them
out and turn it into a more generic reusable C library.

